# Roast Beef Crock Pot Recipe



## GB

My pregnant wife just informed me that she has a craving for roast beef with carrots and potatoes and gravy. I figure this would be a great thing to make in my crock pot. I have never made roast beef before though so I am looking to all my friends here to share their tried and true recipes. Thanks


----------



## Psiguyy

GB, to be honest with you, the crock pot isn't the right way to go.  I tried it and it always ends up tasting like pot roast.  The crock pot retains too much water from the beef.

If anybody knows how to make it taste like roast beef, I'd sure like to know too.


----------



## GB

Shows what I get for assuming things. When my wife told me that is what she wanted I told her it would be a perfect thing to do in the crockpot. Well I am glad I posted this so I could learn something new today. Thanks Psiguyy!!!

OK I am amending this question. Scratch the crock pot part. Anyone have any good non-crock pot recipes for this   

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Ginsherer

I cook roast beef in a crock pot all the time. Most people that have eaten it love it, including my husband, the executive chef...I've never been quite sure what the difference IS between pot roast and an oven baked roast.

3 to 4 lbs roast (we like arm or shoulder roast, but chuck works too)
salt to taste
Pepper to taste
bay leaf (2 or 3, to taste)
garlic powder or salt (or garlic from a jar) to taste
4 or 5 Potatoes washed well and sliced in about 3/4 inch pieces
package of baby carrots
1 or 2 onions, sliced

Put potatoes, carrots and part of the onion ON THE BOTTOM OF THE CROCK POT.
Put roast on top of vegtables and season, top with bay leaf and remaining onion. Add 1 cup water.

Cover crock pot and cook on low heat about 8 hours (it will be VERY tender, probably fall apart.

IF you don't want to do it in the crock pot, I basically follow the same directions and bake it in the oven at 350 degrees for about 3 hours (until it is as done as you want it.  I happen to like mine pretty well done.) I use a heavy roasting pan with a cover.  

Hubby makes gravy from the drippings either way.


----------



## Katie H

Hi GB.

One of the ways we like roast beef in our house is to cook it in foil in the oven.  I usually use about a 3-pound piece of chuck roast.  (Here it's called English roast.)  I use a double thickness of heavy-duty foil and place the beef in the center, then top it with an undiluted can of cream of mushroom soup and somewhere between a half and a whole package of dry onion soup mix.  Sometimes I'll want more mushrooms, so I'll drain a 4-ounce can of stems and pieces and add those, too.  Seal the whole shebang up and put it in a baking dish or jellyroll pan, just in case it might leak.  I bake at 350 F for 2 to 3 hours.  The resulting beef is tender and the gravy that "happens" is delicious.  

You could do this and roast some carrots and potatoes in a separate dish the last hour or so of the beef's cooking time.

This has been a favorite recipe in my family since I was a young girl.  I'm not so young a girl anymore, so it's been around a long time.


----------



## Candocook

And just as I was about to say, "GB, I cannot believe you have never made roast beef" I see that this post is 3 years old!!!  You must be fixing that roast for the child now!!

What Ginsher is describing is technically not "roast beef" in my opinion. It IS a pot roast--just as delicious.
A crockpot is a great tool for a braise, like a pot roast. It is not for dry heat roast beef. The cut of meat is different, the technique is different. The result is different. But both are delicious.
GB, find out what your wife wants--a roast beef like a ribeye roast, tenderloin, etc. or a pot roast with gravy, veggies and potatoes.


----------



## Barb L.

I make mine just like Ginsherer, with a chuck (english) roast and we all love it !


----------



## Aria

I am with Ginsherer.  Always comes tender.  Oven...sometime dry.  Prefer
moist and well done.


----------



## GB

What is really funny is that last night I just made a crock pot pot roast because my wife was craving something like that. This is kind of spooky!!!


----------



## Katie H

GB said:
			
		

> What is really funny is that last night I just made a crock pot pot roast because my *wife *was *craving *something like that. This is kind of spooky!!!



Hmmm, GB.  Do you see a message here?  Maybe there's another GB on the way.


----------



## GB

LOL I am thinking it is just because we have all been battling colds and illnesses for the past few weeks. Maybe I better get a test just to be sure though


----------



## Ginsherer

LOL...I didn't notice how OLD the post was...


----------



## GB

Thats OK Ginsherer. You brought up good memories for me 

Welcome to the site by the way.


----------



## Ginsherer

Thank you...I was looking for a way to cook Tri-tips and happened on the site...I think it's great!


----------



## StirBlue

Ginsherer said:
			
		

> LOL...I didn't notice how OLD the post was...


 
Been there; did that!       (At least GB is still here.... )

But will GB ever tell us what he made 3 years ago?


----------



## GB

StirBlue said:
			
		

> But will GB ever tell us what he made 3 years ago?


We made a girl


----------



## Dove

To the woodshed GB..


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

The cook in me screams to give techniques and tips for roasting beef, or better yet, cooking it with maple wood between beds of charcoal.  But the Goodweed in me is just enjoying the comraderie right now.  And that's all I need to do today.

This is such a great site, and for more than just cooking, and sharing related ideas.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dove

What didyou make when she was PG?


----------



## GB

Oh geez I can't remember that far back Marge. I am lucky that I can remember what i made for dinner last night


----------



## Ginsherer

Cooking it with applewood, Goodweed?  I'm always up for new ways to cook things.  So is hubby, the executive chef..........


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

To roast beef on the coverd grill, be it gas or charcoal, you need a good thermometer that can be left in the meat while its cooking.  After that, simply devide the charcoal into two beds, opposite each other, with  about 6 inches between.  If using gas, light both burners, but at a low flame.

While everything is getting hot, prepare your roast rubbing it all over with cooking oil.    A good roast for this is something like an inside round, or a tenderloin.  Rib roasts are wonderful for this as well.  But they are pricey and don't really need the wood smoke.  But if you're so inclined...  If you feel industrious, insert the tip of a fillet knife about 2 inches deep  making small incisions that can be filled with raw bacon (these littel pieces of fat are called lardoons).  Season with a bit of salt and pepper, maybe some garlic.  You can really season with any herb or spice that strikes your fancy.  

Place chunks of soaked apple, or maple onto the hot coals.  If using gas, place the wood in a disposable pie tin, or in a steel box made for smoking wood on a gas grill.  Place the box over one of the burners and turn the heat to medium.  

In the charcoal grill, place a disposable aluminum loaf pan between the beds of charcoal and fill half way with water.  Put the cooking grate on and place the roast fat-side up over the drip pan.  Cover and close all vents half way.

On the gas grill, place the roast over the unlit burner (you may want to cover that part with foil to minimize the mess).  Cover and cook.

Remove the meat when the temperature reaches about 128 degrees F. if you are using high quality meat.  If you are using a cheaper cut, with lots of fat and connecting tissue, cook very slowly to a temperature of 190 degrees F.

Remove from the grill onto a platter and serve with your favorite sides.

Hint:  Roast beef cooked this way to a degree of just over medium rare is incredible when sliced deli-thin and used for sandwiches.  Of course it's great when used as the main course as well.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

